# A bomb logistics question...



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

So, I've been thinking about the recent carnage, and I had to ask - probably should have before, but hindsight is 20/20.

Does anyone have a problem with my current method of bombing? I'm short on funds, so for me to get cigars locally and send them is far out of my budget versus getting better cigars cheaper online with free shipping - to me it seems like a win win for everyone involved. I'm not just grabbing random cigars either, I'm looking for your favorite cigar listed or your wish list.

Just wanted some input, maybe some of you would not be comfortable with having CI mail you things.


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

I do not think that it is. Especially considering you are taking the time to look at the likes and making your picks off of that.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

A bomb is a gift. Anything that anyone is willing to gift me or anyone on this board is a great thing. I'm not sure what your method is, but to me, it should be fine as long as your purposely not sending out crap cigars. Cost is not relevant to the equation, there are great sticks from all price points. I would say even the top dogs on here have inexpensive sticks.


----------



## carpenter (Feb 20, 2011)

I would say that anything, and anyway you are sending is fine.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

It is a fantastic method.

Plus, if anything goes wrong in shipping and something is damaged. They will fix it for you. :thumb:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Your methods are fine! You want to say "Thank You" to a brother for one reason or another and you are doing so in the only way possible right now. Props to you man.

A gifted cigar always tastes better


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

fivespdcat said:


> Cost is not relevant to the equation, there are great sticks from all price points. I would say even the top dogs on here have inexpensive sticks.


My idea was I can get the cigars (maybe) locally at a much higher cost, or get them online with free shipping. It's easy on my budget, and I'd rather bomb than not at this point.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

Good to see a positive response, if there is anyone who might not want CI mailing them things, just let me know...

Soon would be better


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

fivespdcat said:


> A bomb is a gift. Anything that anyone is willing to gift me or anyone on this board is a great thing. I'm not sure what your method is, but to me, it should be fine as long as your purposely not sending out crap cigars. Cost is not relevant to the equation, there are great sticks from all price points. I would say even the top dogs on here have inexpensive sticks.


well said. it isn't about the price, it is about the thought!

~~~~~~
and i do agree with the "win-win" situation. I might copy cat you with the direct shipping method.


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Let me pull that earlier post. I actually do have a issue with it. Your favorite and wishlist is not correctly updated:kev:


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

Like I've said before, I'm not trying to raise a stink over price / better cigars, it's more about budgeting, and I've been here almost 3 months and have not seen anyone doing this method. I wondered if there was maybe a reason for this, so I figured I'd check.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

titlowda said:


> Let me pull that earlier post. I actually do have a issue with it. Your favorite and wishlist is not correctly updated:kev:


NEVAHR!


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

CAO cherrybombs for you sir.:dance:


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

titlowda said:


> CAO cherrybombs for you sir.:dance:


I've already had 4 cigars today, stop making me hungry for more


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> My idea was I can get the cigars (maybe) locally at a much higher cost, or get them online with free shipping. It's easy on my budget, and I'd rather bomb than not at this point.


We're all on the same wavelength here. Just about any sticks I send out in bombs have been bought online. Actually most of my sticks are bought online so it works out that way. It would be insane to think how much some of these sticks would be at retail!:smoke2:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Purpose of Bombs= A sincere effort to let another BOTL know they are appreciated or they have done something to merit this action.

As a recipient of more than I deserve number of bombs...every single one of them are appreciated and I would never look down my nose on anything that somebody:
A. Took time out of their own lives
B. Spent their good hard earned money to buy for another
C. Spent time to go to the PO, gas to get there and possibly stood in line

Whatever you send to someone is special..whatever it is you can afford and whatever it is you like to smoke then that's all that matters. It should never be a question of trying to impress somebody with "how much" you spent nor is it about who can "out do" anybody else. I have used several methods of sending out cigars...thru online sources and have used companies that mail direct. 

Hope this makes you feel better or gives you real ideas on what Bombs are really all about and trying to save $$$ on sending them....nothing wrong with that at all.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

well said Gary!

I even sent Tony some JR Monte #2 Alts and he smoked them since they were a gift


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> Good to see a positive response, if there is anyone who might not want CI mailing them things, just let me know...
> 
> Soon would be better


Sounds good to me...

I know I'm safe as CI won't deliver to Canada HAHAHAHAHA :crazy: :boom:


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

Well put Gary,

I really just would like to stress this is not a pat on the back, or an attempt to impress with what I can or cannot send. I just thought maybe some people might not want their addresses going into CI's database. I've sent a bomb the normal way, but postage would be killing me, as would local prices.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Sounds good to me...
> 
> I know I'm safe as CI won't deliver to Canada HAHAHAHAHA :crazy: :boom:


Oh Craig... You're never safe, you should know that by now!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Cigary said:


> Purpose of Bombs= A sincere effort to let another BOTL know they are appreciated or they have done something to merit this action.
> 
> As a recipient of more than I deserve number of bombs...every single one of them are appreciated and I would never look down my nose on anything that somebody:
> A. Took time out of their own lives
> ...


Agree 100%, it's a gift, and if someone doesn't agree they don't deserve it. 
I for one appreciate anything sent to me as I don't have the luxury of a B&M, So the only way I get to try different cigars is when I get them in a bomb. Also being new I like trying everythign once so I can find out what I do and don't like.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> Oh Craig... You're never safe, you should know that by now!


:banghead: Damn it, was hoping this would go under the radar....

Sandz, ZK and a couple other great BOTLs have already proved that point...

but mark my words I will be hitting back when people least expect it....

:boom: :boom: :boom: :boom: MUAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

i think its a great idea! if only ci would change their label lol ....sometimes a box from ci means "mr youve got some explaining to do" but thats what you boom note is for


----------



## Eddie A. (Apr 7, 2011)

I will say that us newbs are happy when we receive a bomb, PERIOD. It doesn't matter where it came from or what the bomb consists of. Me personally I'm happy to try something new anytime someone feels the need to bless me with some sticks. I think anybody on this forum that receives a bomb is thankful it. I know I'm thankful for everyone, especially knowing what are economy is today. It's all about the thought and the brotherhood, bro, so keep on keepin on.


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

I agree...everyone on this forum loves giving and getting bombs...how they get there is a miniscule logistic detail.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

You have a nice method Benn, when it boils down to the end it is a gift and it is the thought that really makes the impact!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Besides. I figure the more money Ben saves, the more he has to spend on, ya know, more bombs for us! Woo-hooooooo!

Ben, you're doing us all proud. Have some RG (edit: I tried) and shalom.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

The one thing I have notice on this forum.....

Whether it be a Bomb/PIF/MAW/etc... everyone (as in I haven't anyone who hasn't) has been very accommodating and very considerate. I've seen it first hand, as there are frequent issues with shipping between Canada and the US, including the latest postal strike.


PUFF is the best forum... with the best BOTL anywhere hands down.... :target:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

It's a great idea. I do it when I send troop stuff directly to the 2 daves. I think it's a win-win method all the way around. You have my + endorsement. Plus there's an extra element of surprise when u know u didn't order anything!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> well said Gary!
> 
> I even sent Tony some JR Monte #2 Alts and he smoked them since they were a gift


That Tony is a standup guy!


----------



## Strickland (Feb 15, 2011)

It certainly wouldn't bother me any. A good cigar is a princely gift, regardless of whether or not it came from your own humidor.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

it's the thought that counts. I don't care how a bomb gets to me, USPS, fed ex, ci, pony express. I'm thankful for whatever I get from the fine BOTL's here. I say if anyone has a problem with it, they deserve to get hit with a dog rocket special.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm looking into all of my Auction Sites and if one wanted to direct mail their winning to someone...they'd have to go into their Main Info and change the address to the person they wanted to send those products to. You'd have to understand that if you won any personal auctions at the same time they will go directly to the last address you put in there so you can work around the system...as long as you know the auctions you just won are for someone else and then make sure you have the right name and address or that package could end up in the USPS Bermuda Triangle of forward mailings.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

Yep, I have to change it every time, just have to be careful is all.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> So, I've been thinking about the recent carnage, and I had to ask - probably should have before, but hindsight is 20/20.
> 
> Does anyone have a problem with my current method of bombing? I'm short on funds, so for me to get cigars locally and send them is far out of my budget versus getting better cigars cheaper online with free shipping - to me it seems like a win win for everyone involved. I'm not just grabbing random cigars either, I'm looking for your favorite cigar listed or your wish list.
> 
> Just wanted some input, maybe some of you would not be comfortable with having CI mail you things.


The fact that you want to bomb when money is tight is more than enough for any BOTL. I think it's more incognito too... Ooh did I forget about something I won on the devil site? HOLY SCHNIKES....(bomb exploding)


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Ben I think its a clever way to send out bombs. If you save a few bucks doing it this way the good for you. I don't think anyone is going to be upset by being gifted sticks they like just cause you got them on sale or something. As others have said a bomb is a gift and the fact you are willing to spend your hard earned money on fellow Puffers just shows what a stand up guy you are.

Also Ben I understand about postage thats why I dont use flat rate boxes I use First class to save a couple bucks when I ship(darn dc went up to 80 cents ....oh welll)


----------



## imported_cigar_lover (May 25, 2011)

I think its a great way to give a few cigars to someone. My self if it was from directly you or the company id be happy either way. Its like Christmas for me getting a bomb.


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

I know everyone has already said it, but I'll add my $0.02 anyway:

Free cigars are a blessing, I don't care if they come shipped in a box clearly marked as adult diapers. 

Additionally, people ship direct to the Daves for troop donations from CI, Amazon, and more...any gift from the heart is an amazing gesture!


----------



## imported_cigar_lover (May 25, 2011)

russ812 said:


> I know everyone has already said it, but I'll add my $0.02 anyway:
> 
> Free cigars are a blessing, I don't care if they come shipped in a box clearly marked as adult diapers.
> 
> Additionally, people ship direct to the Daves for troop donations from CI, Amazon, and more...any gift from the heart is an amazing gesture!


I agree there!


----------



## carpenter (Feb 20, 2011)

russ812 said:


> I know everyone has already said it, but I'll add my $0.02 anyway:
> 
> *Free cigars are a blessing, I don't care if they come shipped in a box clearly marked as adult diapers. *
> 
> Additionally, people ship direct to the Daves for troop donations from CI, Amazon, and more...any gift from the heart is an amazing gesture!


I laughed so hard snot came out my nose:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

You wanna have CI ship me something? You'll here no complaints from me. 

Bottom line, you're sending someone free cigars. If someone has an issue with that, theyre crazy.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Let's not forget you can use any box (yes, even USPS boxes) but just use brown paper to wrap over it and then head on over to the PO and mail it...it's half the price for shipping this way rather than using USPS boxes where they charge the going rate which is around $5 for their small box...$2.85 if you wrap it with paper. ( depending on the weight of course...about 10 cigars can be sent for less than $3.)


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

Cigary said:


> Let's not forget you can use any box (yes, even USPS boxes) but just use brown paper to wrap over it and then head on over to the PO and mail it...it's half the price for shipping this way rather than using USPS boxes where they charge the going rate which is around $5 for their small box...$2.85 if you wrap it with paper. ( depending on the weight of course...about 10 cigars can be sent for less than $3.)


Quoted for truth.

Not to mention most first-class parcels don't take much longer to arrive vs priority mail. Just hope you don't get that one USPS clerk who seems to have a personal vendetta against you...


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Let's not forget you can use any box (yes, even USPS boxes) but just use brown paper to wrap over it and then head on over to the PO and mail it...it's half the price for shipping this way rather than using USPS boxes where they charge the going rate which is around $5 for their small box...$2.85 if you wrap it with paper. ( depending on the weight of course...about 10 cigars can be sent for less than $3.)





Who Killed Thursby? said:


> Quoted for truth.
> 
> Not to mention most first-class parcels don't take much longer to arrive vs priority mail. Just hope you don't get that one USPS clerk who seems to have a personal vendetta against you...


Luckily this is a lesson I learned early on here on Puff. Its saves money for more sticks or more packages .... which need more sticks>


----------



## lord1234 (Aug 8, 2007)

Dude,
If someone spits in the face of a gift, then they didn't deserve it, and can get stuffed. I hope this wasn't posted because you got that feeling from someone. Also, with the cost of international shipping, (even though you are technically the northern version of the USA, floppy heads and all), it makes complete sense.

--L


----------

